# Radio Code Error - but have the correct code



## jaykim02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Please help with this, as the local dealer wants to "sweep under the carpet"

I have a 2005 Xtrail, with the 4 number security code. I have the code on the card, i also had Nissan check the code through the Nissan database only to confirm I have the correct number. 

Now, the code has been entered several times (waiting 1 hr between turns to reset) and still error appears. 

Nissan state that the car security system after reconnecting the battery failed, and the security system within the stereo has a fault and needs to be sent away for a large fee. A large fee is equal to or in some cases more then an after market unit. 

Can the stereo security system fail, even when having the code. Has this happened to anyone. If so is there a cheaper option, or a technician who can help. I am in Australia

Thx


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Never heard of the factory head unit not recognizing the security code if it is the correct one regardless of how many times the battery is disconnected.

I would ask for a second opinion from an auto electrician or car audio specialist.


----------



## sauga (Sep 18, 2010)

Did you get the code to work?

I just called Nissan Dealership near where I live and he says there is no code needed for the Radio. It's a simple plug and play where you install the radio and 'bang' it works. As long as the part numbers are identical.

My 2000 3.2TL Acura even had a radio code that needed to be punched in after disconnecting the power supply.


----------



## sauga (Sep 18, 2010)

in case anyone wants to know, there is no radio code. i swapped the stock, clarion decks, one from a totalled x-trail to mine and it all works fine.


----------



## luke22 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi give Home - decoda a try for all radio codes


----------

